# Special Poneymoon Photos & Trips



## victoriafleshday (Jul 3, 2013)

First very nice wedding and the wedding we went to a wonderful airport transfers honeymoon vacation on a private boat about 100 people in a private wedding was amazing and wonderful ve done a lot of research for a honeymoon and my husband was the first time in Spain, but it was very expensive gitmryi more convenient 10 days honeymoon package and  turkey istanbul to have I did some research to know the price and it was very convenient and the price was even a country to visit and so that is also a country with a  very nice blue flag beaches especially as the historical and cultural capital of Istanbul Santa Sophia to see a local travel agent for a pee and all our work done over the internet and a large number of special suitcase full long journey from Stockholm istanbul istanbul reached after a journey of 4 hours and a very nice and pleasant with Lufthansa reached after a journey where international flights istanbul airport passport control and then transferred to a private and very nice located in Sultanahmet Istanbul settled in the room. Bbalay&#305; and a very nice hotel room in the specially crafted chocolate dessert and sweets dried fruits and a gorgeous champagne with a nice each side of the room had a basket of a large number of honeymoon finally had a lot of rose flower rose flower everywhere, and the most beautiful room was prepared for us.






A special room service breakfast in the morning after a lovely breakfast at a place called the Hippodrome and a nice tour guide was met with greece istanbul from the
first settlers, and they are thought to have settled and golden horn and the Hippodrome where many game show Olympic and theater exhibited here obelisk from Egypt and brought two of the last Ottoman sultan as a gift to the German emperor, a German Fountain built. Roman Empire and the Eastern Roman Empire after the division of the two first Christian king who here gave their name to this city the capital of the world ' made. Earth poet, writer, painter, artist, sculptor, architect, scientist, every point and works in Istanbul has a lot of valuable people and a fabulous Santa Sophia built by Justinian was the author of five years, and Istanbul is the most beautiful spot. Santa Sophia is a spectacular architecture of this building ceramic tile and gorgeous mosaics in Figures consist of a lot of pictures, and finally used as a mosque, and finally the time of Sultan Mehmet the museum used.





A fabulous seafood lunch of grilled fish ate the fish resturant and had lots of delicious appetizers and each of these gorgeous english The food was delicious di. We
went to this place which is just across the blue mosque was built by the sultan ahmet mosque with six minarets and great craftsmanship here articles which are tile and tile in a beautiful garden and the magnificent structure which is just across the empire, the first osamanl&#305; the Topkapi palace is located. After this we went to the
grand bazaar hen here and all of them are 500 stores, selling products handmade crafts, and where a large number of fabulous leather carpet and female buckles and
jewelry made &#8203;&#8203;of gold and silver, and the last of the spice bazaar as a place that is much smaller than the spice bazaar, where a large number of sweet turkish delight,
and many delicious foods that are sold and have a taste of apple tea is very tasty indeed.


I wanted to share all of my loved ones went through honeymoon and took lots of pictures on each. tomorrow is a day and evening of the islands istanbul article with
plenty of food and dance music Me and my husband went to the show


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 3, 2013)

Good gravy. Could you edit your post? There's three periods, one at the end of each paragraph... And I think there's a large amount of spelling and grammatical errors as well. 

Can't enjoy the story if I can't make sense of it.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 3, 2013)

Blonde woman, Stockholm as the location. That's in Sweden. Chances are she's a non-native English speaker. Chances are that she's not too fluent in writing in English. TRY a little bit to understand, you know, using Pidgen-English type concepts. Get over it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 3, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Blonde woman, Stockholm as the location. That's in Sweden. Chances are she's a non-native English speaker. Chances are that she's not too fluent in writing in English. TRY a little bit to understand, you know, using Pidgen-English type concepts. Get over it.



I wasn't aware that there was no concept of punctuation in the Swedish language.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 3, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Blonde woman, Stockholm as the location. That's in Sweden. Chances are she's a non-native English speaker. Chances are that she's not too fluent in writing in English. TRY a little bit to understand, you know, using Pidgen-English type concepts. Get over it.
> ...



Chances are she speaks / writes English better than most of us do Swedish... cut her some slack!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 3, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Good gravy. Could you edit your post? There's three periods, one at the end of each paragraph... And I think there's a large amount of spelling and grammatical errors as well.
> 
> Can't enjoy the story if I can't make sense of it.



Summer's eve...


----------



## victoriafleshday (Jul 4, 2013)

hi everyone
Thanks to everyone for giving answer to my essay.
and my english is not very good but it would be much better with practice ...
I honeymooned here and telling you the photos I took trips and waiting for your questions about the trip and turkey istanbul
Soon you'll write my memoirs hindsight made &#8203;&#8203;islands istanbul ...


----------



## victoriafleshday (Jul 5, 2013)

*Istanbul Honeymoon in Islands of Second day*

I made &#8203;&#8203;a trip to the beautiful islands in the morning and then in Istanbul with my husband. Blue Shield tranway area with ferries departing from the Kabatas reaches here antalya airport transfer you can go to the islands of istanbul. First, there are boat trips to the islands at any time of the day and 1-5 hours after a trip to the islands with Kabatas, and this trip was very nice and pleasant with a nice very nice tea and coffee you can drink the sea air. Dolmabahce Palace, and this is the left hand side there is now a magnificent palace by the sea, and the second palace of the Ottoman Empire which is very nice for this structure. this place was built by Sultan Abdulmecit's largest palace of the Ottoman Empire, and Dolmabahce Palace is right next to the sea shore. right rear side of the harem of the Sultan and his family and very close relatives, where the palace used to be known as ferric ünüverste and high school, and today serves as a table with a few of the magnificent architecture of the building and the most beautiful building istanbu Ortaköy Mosque and the Bosphorus, which eserlerinsen art 'and, finally, the most beautiful building in the throat in the future both at There are two bridges connecting the last point of the collar and throat are two fortresses.



One and a half hour-long journey of the most beautiful buildings in the Asian side of the palace, the grand seigneur, used as a summer palace of the Ottoman sultans very nice place place. istanbul tower icon in the sea are a girl who is competent to manage this today as a resturant. There are a spectacular sight, and here is the right tarta I took lots of pictures, and here there is a magnificent view of mutual haqia sophia iel Sultanahmet mosque, and now at the bottom of the sea, dating back to the beach There are Topkapi palace and the island was very pleasant and comfortable and pleasant journey pass. The first four islands located in Istanbul, Burgas, which is the smallest island of the island and very The sea is a place with beautiful woodlands and secondly, they are very nice and the beach is a great place and the last Kinali heybeli's there to the island, and is the third largest island in the largest achieved.






A port of the island where there are a great many fine historic ban on driving and use of motor vehicle transportation is provided only with bicycle and carriage. only fire ambulances and police cars are a major challenge to the first use, and where there are a large number of bakeries selling ice cream and a large number of parties to the left of the sea and each of the fish are on the edge of a very tasty seafood resturant done and I have not had a date for the island fish meatball, meatballs and ate turkish appetizer was delicious and there was a great place and very tasty spectacular. hemn tarfta right by the sea is a very large number of shops have tea and coffee, smoking, and here since a large number of new houses to the sea and the island formed a very pleasant wooded area, and this place is very nice picnic, where the highest point of the island is a wonderful island There are views of the island in the countryside and the magnificent beach Finally a place that you can easily point to the sea. Green nature forest and the sea is ideal for those who want to live together.


----------



## victoriafleshday (Jul 6, 2013)

*Honeymoon we went edirne*

Istanbul lasted approximately 2.5 hours after a trip to Edirne can reach very pleasant and comfortable, air-conditioned buses are very comfortable with this trip and made &#8203;&#8203;with high-quality highway. Be the first date while on this trip because it is a very nice edirne the capital of the Ottoman Empire, and then the bursa was edirne edirne been conquered by the Ottoman Sultan Murad I, and this is now the capital of the state and the city was re-built and built and the city's new development plan The biggest problem, and solved the problem of water transported by aqueducts from outside the city. There are places london airport taxi in the heart of the city, and here is a large number of historic houses There is a classic Ottoman houses and two-storey bay windows and garden Meric River passes through the middle of the city, and it is on both sides of a large number of tea and coffee There are beautiful gardens and riverside restaurants and bakeries of the city is the statue of Nato as a national park, a symbol of peace.





Appear in every corner of the city and was built on a hill and it is made &#8203;&#8203;on behalf of the sultan selimiye work of my master architect Sinan said, and under the protection of UNESCO on the spectacular a work of art with architecture. In this structure with a magnificent dome made &#8203;&#8203;of many red-colored decorations. There is a courtyard where a very wide There are a wide variety of garden flowers adorned with a large number of patients. They are very thin and elegant form of the four minarets of the structures. very nice at all points black tiles and writings of the line are very special and they are amazing works of art. This is done in the name of the son of Sultan Suleyman the Selimiye Mosque sultan. great wou There is a arasta bazaar and soap making handmade ornaments are made &#8203;&#8203;of, and they are very nice very nice with lots of gorgeous handmade ornaments and There are articles of daily use. Edirne is a city with its own special and it's a very large number of very tasty dishes made &#8203;&#8203;from Pieces of liver Pieces of liver, which was very tasty meal and a frying pan wonderfully delicious. grilled meatballs are great here, and here is a city which is very tasty desserts. arrived in Istanbul after a nice trip.


----------



## ktan7 (Jul 6, 2013)

Love picture #1. Drama in the sky.


----------



## victoriafleshday (Jul 7, 2013)

One Day Bursa


We went to Istanbul to Bursa and this is an alternative to a day tour of the Ottoman Empire was founded in 1299, and the distinction of being the first capital of the Ottoman It is. After a nice breakfast in the morning in our hotel the first 4 hours long journey continued with a nice air-conditioned buses. A 1,5 hours After traveling with Eskihisar Yalova ferry arrived here, and then the green woodland with forest Bursa Gemlik really reached after.





Bursa is a green city and this place is very historic town and this place is very popular here in the winter, which is the first uluda&#287; a ski resort and a great skiing here system. Write here and this place can be reached by cable car was made in the summer and extreme sports center also has a grill and barbecue where a large number of the There are picnic areas, and we made &#8203;&#8203;a very tasty lunch here, great tasting grilled meat and ate a great lunch, the main center of scholarship is very beautiful handmade bazaar called the nice lady there and here is a cocoon silkworm obtained great wonderful beautiful clothes and accessories for men and women selling There are quite a lot of new stores and have clothes made from beautiful design. There is a place in Ottoman caravanserai each bird from the east bazaar goods silkworm a very valuable spice and slave caravans to the west of goods sold here, and here, and here goes with the works of art which are very nice craftsmanship.





Finally, here is a very tasty and just the Bursa Iskender kebab kebab have a specific yogurt with yogurt and meat is very tasty and also served as where a large number of chestnut trees, and here are all of them delicious desserts slump with beautiful chestnut. Bursa is a city as well as truzim city, a place where a large number of students and the university, a place that has a lot of urban students. This is a superb city center of Bursa and Bursa Ulu mosque here is the symbol of a structure and a very large number of beautiful architecture and works of art in a small mosque are writing the line. inside a structure that is very simple and the distinction of being the only living fountain in the mosque. Gate of the Great Mosque, which is a very nice and a great design on there, and where there is also a classical Seljuk state Iznik ceramics türrbe many small mosques and all of them are used as ornamentation. bursa is a wonderful historic city.


----------



## victoriafleshday (Jul 8, 2013)

A truly wonderful day ephesus - Honeymoon


There Izmir Kusadasi Ephesus private airplane to reach with a car before we reached our hotel and our hotel is a 4 star and a very nice and beautiful seaside open to both the hotel and rooms are very spacious and in a nice hotel with an indoor pool. We had a good day at the beach the first day in our hotel with numerous water sports and a and here was the blue-flag beach, the sea, beach and the sun and the pool is a great combination, and have entered too many times. Private ephesus ancient city with a vehicle that went before and it's a huge open-air museum. This is a city very rich in reality this is a port city and a large number of artists and scientists and sculptor wou this city lived and made &#8203;&#8203;a very beautiful works.





Which is 500 meters long and the road is called the king of Ephesus. roma-used here, as well as performances and entertainment all in all this is that there are an arena horse racing games, car races and gladiatorial shows and theaters in this area are many. This place has a rich homes on the slope of the people sitting in the upper part and here's the big house in the advisory council to the king's second largest home building. There are a large number of the house, separated from love of this structure is that there are natural air-conditioning system and the city sewer system was installed. of the most beautiful works of art belonging to the king, there are two statues and marble fountain in the middle of a large number of road decorated with statues and marble columns. Our guide tells a tale of sani really sound like one of the professional and very good information on details All turkey ephesus tours at istanbul airport transfers local depending on customer choice is to have made it through a travel agent and had a wonderful organization to be competent at infiltration at ephesus There is a two-storey library, the city's main square outside the two-storey building in reality it was built to make the light more than a single storey.





Ephesus located at the top right on this road, known as a nightingale's nest is a huge statue of virgin mary in a wooded area just lead beyond Mary is a virgin area which is under the protection of a museum there and this place is very peaceful haouse an amazing place, and many have been to plenty of candles and prayed a wish I sewed a place where the Bible was read, and a cross-shaped. Religious ceremony held here every year, and this is a great place determined by the pope crosses have been. We spent a day sailing on a yacht trip in the morning and it started at 9:00 and lasted until 18:00 o'clock in the evening and during this trip is very beautiful coves and beaches We swam really nice and very clean, and from the trail entered the sea for a day and all of a large number of blue flag beaches and beautiful beaches. The way to cappadocia continued.


----------



## victoriafleshday (Jul 8, 2013)

Very nice day Honeymoon - Cappadocia


Cappadocia in Turkey in the middle of a bus ride to the beautiful wonder of nature can be reached here, and air-conditioned buses for the trip is very cozy and comfortable, and the province of Nevsehir Urgup reached the cave of hotels and hotels where there is a two-storey cave and has a very nice natural air-conditioning system The rooms are very cool in summer and in winter it is very hot. Which made &#8203;&#8203;a nice breakfast at our hotel, and here I am completely unlimited buffet breakfast of organic eggs, honey, beautiful There were a wide variety of jams and honey lightly buttered and finally made &#8203;&#8203;a nice appetizer and a nice organic breakfast after sosis Goreme private guide with a car we went and met with here.





Our guide was very Tranigo: Airport Transfers - Local Drivers Safe & Reliable Transfers | Tranigo  nice about giving professional guidance Gear elongation many a lady who had a female guide us in the first cappadocia The slow cooling of the lava mountain Hasan told this is how it was formed as a result of the thousand-year process that consists of natural wonders like Cappadocia. Cappadocia people on here need to struggle for life, smeared, and especially the Roman soldiers gave MBU is the reason for the Christian cause, the people of Cappadocia fought even many cave churches and religious images as a mosaic, and appears to have used, and this is very nice as they fought their daily lives. Avanos is a very nice place where a great work of art gift items are made by hand, and in particular the water destisi thermos very nice feature.


There are a great many number of the most beautiful valley in the flight show Pigon here is a number of excellent Ihlara valley is one of the most beautiful of all pigons it crosses the river, and there are many beautiful cave full ortas&#305;nad are at home here. Sbaha I woke up very early and I joined my husband and cappadocia tours baloon a height of 300 meters, and from here we went and had a great view of Cappadocia flight certificate at the end and gave us was very nice to us and end the celebration with champagne There are underground cities in the pile of dirty Dem and the other cities where they are under-ground, at least 5 people here lived and prevention center For additional used. dervish show a day went really nice with a very special and beautiful rhythmic dance movements were affecting people and the peace of mind that a lot it was a show.


----------

